# Key Largo repair



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

8' Key largo rod had the loop break off the bracket on and eye. Can the loop be reattached or does it have to be completly replaced?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

It will have to be replaced.


----------

